

What are the main flaws in Android OS which still somewhat inhibit its growth? - akarambir
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-main-flaws-in-Android-OS-which-still-somewhat-inhibit-its-growth

======
ryanpetrich
It is still cumbersome for users to pay for apps on Android Market.

OS updates are handled by the carriers and the carriers continue to drag their
feet.

